# Philips GoGear 30gb



## thomasa93 (Dec 21, 2007)

I bought this device about a year ago and have been TRILLED with it. Like it says in the title, it is a 30gb model, which holds almost all of the music I could ever want. I purchased it for about $200. (_much_less than a 30gb iPod would have been) My only qualms with it is that it does not support any video.

I definitely recommend this to anyone looking for a great mp3 player on a budget!:up:


----------

